

Train Your Brain to Speed Read [Infographic] - jarredlawrence
http://www.mindflash.com/blog/2011/03/how-to-train-yourself-to-speed-read/?view=mindflashgraphic

======
pedalpete
I've always found the most challenging part of speedreading, and possibly the
barrier to accepting that you're doing it, is that if I'm not subvocalizing,
do I recognize that I'm actually absorbing the material?

Any tips on getting over this hurdle?

